# Golf GTI MK6 - HEEEEEELP (bargain)



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

A bargain Golf MK6 gti has been put up for sale today, but it's sligthly damaged. As it's very cheap I'm sure that I would still safe at least 5000€, even after all repair bills.

There's just one thing: it looks like something's missing in the engine bay. Is that true, or is there anything broken?....


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

By the looks of it there's a lot missing


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

It should look like this


----------



## V8star (Jan 25, 2014)

Bago47 said:


> A bargain Golf MK6 gti has been put up for sale today, but it's sligthly damaged. As it's very cheap I'm sure that I would still safe at least 5000€, even after all repair bills.
> 
> There's just one thing: it looks like something's missing in the engine bay. Is that true, or is there anything broken?....


Looks like your missing some intake ducting, coolant, and the washer reservoir cap.

The picture pas_55 posted is of a different engine.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Also , the engine looks filthy


----------

